# gizzards?



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Are they an organ meat or a muscle? Thanks!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

They are organ meats. Here is a good place to check out, it explains all the diff. meats muscle, organ etc. http://www.rawdogranch.com


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

No, gizzards are muscle meat. Organs are things that secrete: liver, kidneys, spleen, pancreas, testes. Heart, lungs, gizzards are just muscle meat.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Gizzards are muscle meat.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

My mistake, I just switched my female back to raw again, so my memory is a bit off.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't buy them often as I don't see much benefit for the cost. I did get them for 79 cents a lb the other day, but too expensive IMO.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks.







What I read said it was a strong second stomach... and I got all confused. I just ordered a case of liver. Now I know for sure those are organs! lol


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

What's a gizzard? I can get great big packages of chicken (and turkey!) stomachs here. Are those gizzards?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

If I had to guess, I'd say the "stomachs" you're buying in Germany are what we would call "gizzards." The gizzard is a muscular organ that some birds use to grind seeds. A chicken gizzard is about one inch in diameter and looks like a solid blob of pink muscle. A turkey gizzard is about twice as big. 

I use chicken gizzards as muscle meat fairly often--they are cheap here (I can buy enormous "family packs" of them at stores that have lots of African American customers.) And nothing to chop or slice.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, a muscular second stomach used to grind seeds. They are averaging 1.30-1.50a package. There might be 20 or 30 of them in there. 

I don't buy German meats much as they cost a lot compared to what I buy on base. So I really wouldn't know what they call the gizzard or if they even sell it.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I feed gizzards quite a lot. I can stock them up around the holidays(Thanksgiving, Christmas, Easter). I mean, they sell them for about 39 cents/lb. How great is that? And Camper loves them. 

They seem to be fattier than other turkey meat, or is that my imagination (when I boil them for gravy, I've noticed that)...? 

Yep, we're gizzard lovers over here.


----------

